# Lightest singlespeed bike that you can buy



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about either building or buying a singlespeed bike mostly for urban and some light trails (for when my Ellsworth Epiphany is overkill). What surprised me was a lack of any lightweight singlespeed bikes at any price. Maybe there's no market for such a bike, or my searching just hasn't found anything yet?

I think I can build one up in the 15lb range for $2500, but I'll have to use a regular frame converted to SS (thinking about the Sette Impulse eBay 'copy' frame at 2.8lbs paired with a White bros rock solid fork). A 15lb bike would be a joy to ride considering that's about 10lbs lighter that my full suspension MTB. I'm also light at 5' 11" and 130 lbs so it makes a big difference..

So, can anyone direct me to any existing SS bikes you can buy online or at a LBS that are lightweight?

-Jonas


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Well, I can tell you that the lightest 29er ss frame available is the Niner One9. From there, a 16.xx lb bike is very possible.


----------



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks MisterC. I looked at the One9 during my research and it's actually not too expensive at around $850 for a 3.4lb frame, however, I'd really prefer to stick with 26" for interchangeability with my other bikes and for the lighter weight. If we are talking frames, here's a few I came across during my search that may fit my needs (the only SS frame is the tranny and its pretty expensive). I'm still surprised that you can't go out and buy a built up SS that weighs under 20lbs. I guess the SS crowd are into 'custom' (nothing wrong with that I guess).

Frame weight grams Price	
IBIS Tranny 3lb 1362 $1400	
Tomac Cortez 3.4lb 1543.6 $499	
Tomac Type-X 2.4lb 1089.6 $1299	
Sette Phantom 2.4lb 1089.6 $600	
Sette Edge G7 3.2lb 1452.8 $299	
eBay carbon 2.84lb 1289.36 $335


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

ss superfly should be under 20lbs for 2010. may not be under $4000 though...


----------



## JD_OC (Mar 29, 2005)

hotfeat1227 said:


> ss superfly should be under 20lbs for 2010. may not be under $4000 though...


It's funny how the 2 lightest SS you can buy are both 29ers which are inherently heavier. I think I'm going custom...


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Well, the 26in hardtail, and I'm really not trying to start a fight, but I think it is pretty common knowledge that the 26in hardtail is losing more and more marketshare every day to FS bikes and 29ers and the 26in SS just doesn't have much of a market anymore.

Seems like the Cannondale 1fg was the last somewhat high end SS 26in hardtail. Of course, now, they have their 29in SS and the 1fg is dead.

Custom is the way to go if you want what you want. Or maybe try to find an old 1fg frame and build it up your way. If I remember, that was a pretty sweet frame. Maybe build it up with a lefty even. That would be super nice and light.


----------



## jdiggitty (Oct 29, 2009)

*doing the same*

I'm starting a similar project looking for something much more flickable for urban and light trials too. Wouldn't all those frames fold pretty easy on light trials and wouldn't you need a more forgiving top tube?

I've been spying the Transition Bank for what I want but if these are 1-1 1/2lbs lighter and useable I may have to change my thinking but I just can't see any of the frames listed taking 4 ft hits all the time. Am I wrong?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

jdiggitty said:


> I'm starting a similar project looking for something much more flickable for urban and light trials too. Wouldn't all those frames fold pretty easy on light trials and wouldn't you need a more forgiving top tube?
> 
> I've been spying the Transition Bank for what I want but if these are 1-1 1/2lbs lighter and useable I may have to change my thinking but I just can't see any of the frames listed taking 4 ft hits all the time. Am I wrong?


You guys are interpreting "Urban" & "Light Trails" diferantly then each other.

Your thinking stair hucks and smaller jumps, and he's thinking coffee shop and smooth singletrack.


----------



## jdiggitty (Oct 29, 2009)

Damnit. why do I always read that "trIAls"? My mistake. My eyesight or my brain is starting to fail me


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

26" SS - tranny IMO


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

On-One


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

MisterC said:


> Well, I can tell you that the lightest 29er ss frame available is the Niner One9. From there, a 16.xx lb bike is very possible.


The Lynksey Titanium 29er frames are lighter than the Niner One9. However they are much more expensive.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

So what did you end up with? I have been eying a Voodoo Bokor SS frame. They run ~3.5 lbs with sliding dropouts rather than just track ends for a EBB. I currently own a heavier Soul Cycles Hooligan at 4.5 lbs and love it! I am also considering an ebay China frame in the future...for light SS/Race use.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my XC mountain bike (no urban just dirt), it's under 15lbs but I can tell you that it cost me quite a bit more than $2500. I'm in the process of building a 13.7lb 29er and without purchasing cranks and BB (I have them already) it's going to cost around $6200. Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

IMHO said:


> So what did you end up with?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548937


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

wabi cycles

edit: realized I should explain, I have no qualms about throwing a road biek on "mild trails" and ahve done so since my miele doral with ambrosio rims.
so be honest with how much actual trail time versus how much "goofin' in the city" you'll be doing.


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

BunnV said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548937


Thanks! :thumbsup: Guess if I wasn't so lazy I could have found it in a few clicks.


----------



## tommillers (May 12, 2009)

I did the exact same google search a few minutes ago as your thread heading, and came across your page.
I too was looking for a lightweight, cheap, 26" singlespeed, for a couple years now.
With horizontal dropouts.
I found a few used boutique frames on ebay, but they all ended in the 200+ range, some close to a grand. Much more then I was willing to shell out for a light coaster bike project.

I mean even toys r us sells pretty lightweight (the frames) alloy mountain bikes for under $300. Sure once they add on all the cheap parts and wheels they end up weighing over 35 lbs, but if they took the same 4-5lb frames, added some horizontal dropputs and made 'em singlespeed, they would be under 20, and cost under $300.

Mind you this is for touring, not real mountain biking.

I bought an SE Draft for $300, but this thing weighed a ton, especially the cheap steel frame.
The road brakes were worse on it then any coaster brakes.
Sold it a few weeks later for the same price.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Go custom. I bought a $300Salsa "Bandito" frame on E-bay, $45 Moso alum. rigid fork from E-bay. A few used carbon peices. Bike is a SS @19lbs 9 oz and about $900. I had a blast getting parts and putting it together. It still has old old shimano cranks. Next step is looking for light cranks , foam grips, nice rims. Under 18 would be sweet. Go custom.


----------



## tommillers (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Henry, but 900 is steep! Granted its fun to build your own bikes. I've built up almost 10 of them over the years. Some were real FS mountain bikes for over $2000, but the whole point of this exercise was to find a combination of simple\light\cheap.
Even a $300 frame on ebay doesnt fit the bill.

Happy Riding


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

On-One Slot Drop Out Scandal Pick your size.

http://mtb.unrealcycles.com/catalog/item473.htm

...i am not affliliated.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I just built up a Niner One9 with Zero boutique parts and an old Fox F29 (significantly heavier than 2010 version) that I had and its about 20.5lbs. If I buy a niner carbon fork to match, it'll be right about 18.0lbs. Every part on the bike is mainstream and proven to be durable and strong. This was an important pre-requisite because I'll be racing the bike hard this season and replaceable parts is a factor. 
The build:
Frame-- Niner One9 - Raw
Fork-- Fox F29RLC - 80mm
Headset-- Chris King - Red
Stem-- Easton EA90 - Black
Bars-- Easton MonkeyLite SL Carbon
Grips-- Ergon
Brake Levers-- Avid SD Ultimate - Black
Brakes-- Avid BB7
Rotors-- XTR M970 Centerlock - 160mm/140mm
Saddle-- Fizik Gobi Kium
Seatpost-- Thomson Elite Setback - Black
Seat Collar-- Salsa Lip Lock - Red
Pedals-- Eggbeater 2Ti
Crankset-- XTR M960 Custom SS
Chainring-- Blackspire Mono Veloce - 32T
Chain-- Sram PC1
Cog-- Niner Cogalicious - 17T
Wheels-- DT 240s/Black Stans 355/BlackDT Revolution/Red alloy nips
Tires-- WTB Nanoraptor


----------



## adaniel65 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Lightweight Singlespeed is available to purchase*

He, JC OD. You can buy a bike ready to go at Wabi Cycles. Great bikes if you want lightweight... Keep Riding...


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

holy thread dig with unrelated information


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Lots has changed since 2009 when the thread started. Today 2012-2013 the single speed rider goes custom. And the "Chinese Carbon 29er" thread with over half a million views on MTBR has gone viral and you do see them often. That's the lightest SS option to go with - the amounts of newbies and first time bike assemblers that post in the thread makes it clear that lots of MTB'ers want inexpensive, SS and "custom". Those frames are anywhere from 300-500 shipped direct from factory and builds are 17-21 lbs.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

illnacord said:


> Lots has changed since 2009 when the thread started. Today 2012-2013 the single speed rider goes custom. And the "Chinese Carbon 29er" thread with over half a million views on MTBR has gone viral and you do see them often. That's the lightest SS option to go with - the amounts of newbies and first time bike assemblers that post in the thread makes it clear that lots of MTB'ers want inexpensive, SS and "custom". Those frames are anywhere from 300-500 shipped direct from factory and builds are 17-21 lbs.


While the Chinese carbon is certainly easy on the budget, they are far from being the lightest.


----------



## Cycling Cyco (Aug 31, 2012)

Scott makes the lightest carbon frames on the market right now. Their carbon Scale 29er frame comes in at 950 grams.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Treks soon to be released Superfly SL is even lighter.


----------



## RFTC (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a chinese 27.5 carbon frame, wheels, seat post, integrated stem handlebars, bottle cages, and seat. Then finished it off with a Ritchey 27.5 rigid fork, formula r1 brakes, crank brothers ti pedals and racing ralphs. The weight was 15.5 lbs for $2,000.

BTW the cranks were SRAM XX1 with a 19 tooth surly cog


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

RFTC said:


> I bought a chinese 27.5 carbon frame, wheels, seat post, integrated stem handlebars, bottle cages, and seat. Then finished it off with a Ritchey 27.5 rigid fork, formula r1 brakes, crank brothers ti pedals and racing ralphs. The weight was 15.5 lbs for $2,000.
> 
> BTW the cranks were SRAM XX1 with a 19 tooth surly cog


sure this wont help the OP anymore. lol. but, ID LOVE TO SEE some pics and some more detail to your build. as it sounds exactly what Id like to do some day, although with susp. forks probably. my trails are pretty rooty. 
are you saying you bought all these in chinese carbon??: frame, wheels, seatpost, bars/stem cages, seat?


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a redline monocog flight 26 with just a few modifications that weights 18.5. a few more choice upgrades and it should have no problem hitting 17. compared to my 31lb evo 456 it feels almost fake and fragile, light is good to a point


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

What few mods? Sent those flights about 27lbs stock? Love to see pics and/Or parts list.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

its a 26 not a 29, aluminum frame and fork on the 26 flights


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

In fairness obs08, dropping another 1.5 pounds from an already light bike may not be quite as easy as you think. That might have been irocss85's point.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

phlegm said:


> In fairness obs08, dropping another 1.5 pounds from an already light bike may not be quite as easy as you think. That might have been irocss85's point.


no i totally understand that, i changed out the tires for some folding ones, cut down the seat post i didnt use, new lighter saddle, bars and stems. i still have some room to shave a few more but for what i use it for its great as is. its basically just for the bike path/street with my daughter as i wont ride an aluminum bike on a trail


----------

